# Toolbar + combobox



## Guest (28. Okt 2008)

Hallo,

ich arbeite mit Eclipse RCP. Jetzt in ich dabei eine Toolbar zu bauen.

Ich habe schon einige Commands hinzugefügt.

Jetzt muss ich aber in meine Toolbar ein Label und eine Combobox hinzufügen.

Ich arbeite immer über die Plutin.xml über die extenxions. Wie kann ich jetztin meiner Toolbar eine Combobox hinzufügen???


Danke schonmal 

Gruß


----------



## foobar (6. Nov 2008)

Such mal nach ContributionItem.


----------



## vogella (6. Nov 2008)

Hallo,

wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe, willst Du eine eine Drop-down Liste in der Toolbar / Coolbar haben.

Das geht so: Eclipse RCP -  Drop down in toolbar

Viele Grüße, Lars


----------



## rcp (10. Aug 2009)

vogella hat gesagt.:


> [...]
> Das geht so: Eclipse RCP -  Drop down in toolbar
> [...]



Die Sektion #commands_toolbardropdown gibt es wohl nicht mehr? Würde mich aber interessieren wie da sfunktioniert mit dem dropdown button.


----------



## Saxony (13. Aug 2009)

Hiho,

bei deinen Extensions gehst du auf den Eintrag für die Toolbar (rechtsklick) und legst eine neue Control an (New->control).
Dort kannst du dann eine Klasse anlegen, welche von WorkbenchWindowControlContribution erbt. In dieser musst du die folgende Methode implementieren:


```
protected Control createControl(Composite aParent) {}
```

Dort drinne kannst du nun das Aussehen/Art des Controls definieren.

z.B.:


```
@Override
protected Control createControl(Composite aParent) {

	Combo myComboBox = new Combo(aParent, SWT.NONE | SWT.DROP_DOWN);

	myComboBox.add("Item 1");
	myComboBox.add("Item 2");
	myComboBox.add("Item 3");
	myComboBox.add("Item 4");
		
	myComboBox.select(0);

	myComboBox.addSelectionListener(new SelectionAdapter() {

		public void widgetSelected(SelectionEvent e) {

			// do something useful here			
		}
	});

	return myComboBox;
}
```

bye Saxony


----------

